# Malaysia Airlines 777 crash - round two



## D. Strout (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like Malaysia airlines has lost another 777, this one over Ukraine. Early reports indicate that it was shot down upon arriving in Ukrainian airspace. I would link to an article, but all the news sites seem to be overloaded already. Wikipedia already has an article about it.


----------



## fixidixi (Jul 17, 2014)

OMG.

I just wanted to ask about #Ukraine in the post I made as its awfully quiet and I have no information about what the hell is going over there.. just like #Afghanistan or #Iraq or #Libia..


----------



## PwnyExpress (Jul 17, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Looks like Malaysia airlines has lost another 777, this one over Ukraine. Early reports indicate that it was shot down upon arriving in Ukrainian airspace. I would link to an article, but all the news sites seem to be overloaded already. Wikipedia already has an article about it.


Man if this was really an airliner shootdown again, it would be a severe blow to the causes of the Pro-Russian separatists...


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 17, 2014)

Cue nobody taking responsibility and both sides pointing fingers. It'd damage both their reputations to put their hands up and say they killed 300 civilians who had nothing to do with Russia or the Ukraine.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 17, 2014)

It seems like the Russians also shot down a Ukranian jet today so it could be either misplaced retaliation or another offensive strike from Russia.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 17, 2014)

Indeed very disturbing. I just turned on CNN myself.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 17, 2014)

This image is circulating from the separatists:

 



 





> AN-26 airplane was shot down near Torez, it fell somewhere behind the mine "Progress".
> We warned - do not fly in "our sky".
> 
> And here is the video proof of another "bird-fall" (bird = slang for an airplane).
> ...


 

They're also deleting tweets that show that they had "BUKs" capable of doing this (sorry, don't know much about weapons).

 

If that facebook post is authentic then yikes... that's fucked up.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 17, 2014)

If you pull the trigger while not knowing how to operate one of those things it was negligence and not a mistake. 

Why passenger jets were operating over contested territory is something thats quite baffling to me.


----------



## fixidixi (Jul 17, 2014)

@SPINKR-RO

there are a whole bunch of "contested territories" where even shots are fired. but civil transport and red cross stuff is off-limits. at least in theory. but it seems those idiots shot down the plane. at least they should have the guts to admit their mistake instead of creating another shitstorm.

im stunned how the whole world reacts to sg like this (again).

instead of weaking up and realize that almost 300 ppl who had nothing to do with this damn conflict died in an instant ppl are just pushing blame on each other...

300 deaths which should have never happened.

and noone is thinkin about those families who were waiting for loved ones to come home.

its pretty far from normal...


----------



## nunim (Jul 18, 2014)

Someone sure stirred up some shit..  and although we're missing some crucial details, i.e. who shot it down/why.. with 23 dead Americans on board you can bet your ass that the USA is going to be a lot more active in the resolution of the Ukrainian conflict, however it plays out.

I'd hate to be an investor in Malaysia Airlines right now... Granted this most recent incident isn't their fault (the last one may not have been either but we won't know for some time) and although overflying an active conflict isn't the brightest idea (NTAM issued for the area) it's going to hurt their stock price.  They're now missing 2 very expensive long haul aircraft so it'll likely disrupt flight schedules for the next while until adequate replacements can be obtained.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 18, 2014)

nunim said:


> Someone sure stirred up some shit..  and although we're missing some crucial details, i.e. who shot it down/why.. with 23 dead Americans on board you can bet your ass that the *USA is going to be a lot more active in the resolution of the Ukrainian conflict*, however it plays out.
> 
> I'd hate to be an investor in Malaysia Airlines right now... Granted this most recent incident isn't their fault (the last one may not have been either but we won't know for some time) and although overflying an active conflict isn't the brightest idea (NTAM issued for the area) it's going to hurt their stock price.  They're now missing 2 very expensive long haul aircraft so it'll likely disrupt flight schedules for the next while until adequate replacements can be obtained.


I don't think so. Mr. president is using the tax money to pay for his _expenses._


----------



## PwnyExpress (Jul 18, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> there are a whole bunch of "contested territories" where even shots are fired. but civil transport and red cross stuff is off-limits. at least in theory.


The Russians learned it the hard way from the KAL shootdown and the Americans also learned it the hard way in the Iran Air shootdowns too.


----------



## pravint (Jul 18, 2014)

it is not 777. It is MH17


----------



## zzrok (Jul 18, 2014)

pravint said:


> it is not 777. It is MH17


777 as in Boeing 777.  The model of airplane, not the flight designation.  This is the second Boeing 777 airplane of Malaysia Airlines to crash in the recent past.


----------



## PwnyExpress (Jul 18, 2014)

It's also the fourth hull loss of a 777 on the pax type. The first 2 had very few casualties if any. The last 2 were coming straight out of MAS.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 19, 2014)

Chuck said:


> I don't think so. Mr. president is using the tax money to pay for his _expenses._


Off topic but this is what heads of state are supposed to do


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 19, 2014)

...Ukraine Military BUK Sam System Spotted in Snezhnoye 17 July 2014.


----------



## fixidixi (Jul 21, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> ...Ukraine Military BUK Sam System Spotted in Snezhnoye 17 July 2014.


[...from moscow..]


----------

